
Show HN: LearnSearch, Built with Firebase's New Firestore DB and VueJS - hsikka
http://www.learnsearch.xyz
======
hsikka
Hey folks! I just spent the past two days building LearnSearch, a web app
where you can share learning resources and upvote the ones that help you or
are valuable in someway. I asked a lot of people what they wished they knew
when they started self teaching or learning something new, and the feedback
was always that they wish they could tell the good resources from the ones
that lead them astray, and that others were vital in letting them know about
this. I wanted to make this same interaction scaleable, so I built
LearnSearch! LearnSearch is still in its early, early infancy, and I'm going
to continue to build out different feeds, comments, and other cool features.
I'd love for you guys to take a look and let me know what you think!

I haven't slept all night, so gonna take a quick snooze ;)

~~~
itcmcgrath
Nice!

Will you be adding something like a categories tag?

Any initial feedback on using Cloud Firestore you'd want to share? [Good |
Bad]

~~~
hsikka
Oh yeah, I'm going to be adding a lot, I really just wanted to get something
out there to stay motivated and get people's feedback. I'm actually probably
going to add a roadmap or feature suggestion component soon. It's my first
time building something like this, so I'm pretty new to managing user interest
LOL

Dude, Firestore is pretty sweet. It can be opened with a realtime connection,
and works just like Mongo. The only thing is that the way the queries are
handled is a little weird, and they don't necessarily return static data. The
query options may return some methods that you have to call, and really read
the documentation in order to wrap your head around how to grab what you
thought should have been a simple JSON object.

That being said, it is in Beta, so I knew there would be documentation issues
going in. I think it will be a fantastic tool going forward, and its worth
building something small on it to play around with right now.

TLDR: [GOOD], but needs some improvements

Thanks for your feedback by the way, I really appreciate it :)

------
assafmo
Very cool! Congrats on delivering! Firestore sounds cool, I might have to give
it a try too. ️

~~~
hsikka
Thank you! It was really heartening to build something and get it out to
people, my first time doing something like this. Firestore is very cool, worth
looking at. Be wary of the query syntax, though, can be weird at first

------
panta
Nice idea! Seeing that you mention the technology stack, is the product open
source? Also, what's the privacy policy (for example for the email addresses
collected)?

~~~
hsikka
Hey! Thank you, I really just wanted to get a super minimal version up so I
can hack on it and build something people want, its not open source yet, but
I'm thinking about open sourcing it.

The only user data being collected is the emails, as part of Firebase's innate
auth system. They won't be used for any other purpose and are completely
siloed from each other. Honestly this is my first time building anything
really, so these are all considerations I'm going to have to make, and I'd
love any pointers you could give me!

~~~
panta
Super! Launching it minimal was the right thing to do imho. Congrats for the
launch and keep us posted! As a side note, I'm a big fan of vue and I am
looking into using firebase in the future too. Which component/style framework
did you use? Bulma/vuetify/quasar/hand-made?

~~~
panta
just a quick "bug" report: in the link submission form, the placeholders don't
get selected/erased when you start typing.

~~~
hsikka
thanks panta! I'll fix that asap. By the way, I used Vuetify, its clean and
sharp, and was easy to drop into the project

~~~
panta
I'm using it too for my current projects. Was a bit undecided between vuetify
and quasar though.

